# Aliom Group Interview



## Robert2012 (17 November 2012)

Anyone apply for the Trainee Trader Program at Aliom? I've got a group interview next Tuesday. What was the testing like and what did they require of the brief presentation? Thanks.


----------



## Spongle (26 November 2012)

I had an interview back in August, I got as far a 2nd private interview. I don't think they gave the testing any weighting at all (the guy pretty much admitted that when asked).
When it comes time to get up and talk do it before anyone else does... you're required to ask a question and there are only so many.
I said they should hire me because I have OCD (I do) he seemed really impressed by this for some reason.
Make yourself stand out so that you'll be remembered... there are so many ppl going for this job so you kind of have too.

Good luck!


----------

